

Uber Is About To Launch An API - whbk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/12/uber-api/

======
Zikes
Will the API include the ability to cancel requests?

------
outside1234
i got a sneak peek at the new API. Here's the key endpoint:

/api/v1/createAndCancelLyftRide

~~~
amrrs
Isn't it in a Loop? :P

------
possibilistic
If lyft creates (or has) an API, then you could easily schedule the cheapest
ride.

I'd really like to see a blockchain-based distributed ride service though.
Drivers get 100%, but the issues of insurance, reputation, etc. would be hard.

------
ScottHConner
I wonder if they will integrate with other software vendors, like glympse who
is taking a similar strategy.

------
zkirill
Will the API support delivery requests?

------
ernopp
can't wait for uber for uber

